# Herman Hanko's "God's Everlasting Covenant of



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 24, 2004)

This is probably the worst book on Covenant Theology I have read thus far by a Presbyterian. Just an FYI - I am finishing up a homework assignment on it and cannot stand writing it because this guy does not have a clue about the orhtodox Reformed position. 

Do not waste your time reading this if you can help it. 

I will post an overview of the book on A Puritan's Mind later on this week after I edit this paper.


----------



## Randall Pederson (Apr 24, 2004)

*Hanko*

Hanko's not a Prebyterian but Dutch Reformed. Protestant Reformed, to be exact.+


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 25, 2004)

You are correct!


----------



## yeutter (Apr 26, 2004)

*Hanko and the Covenant*

I look forward to reading your review.

I have not read this work yet but have appreciated most of what he has written.

Hanko is an excellent preacher as well.


----------



## Learner (Apr 27, 2004)

One of his sons isn't bad either.He's a carpenter by trade
but he is cut-out to be a preacher.


----------

